# I can not get my Uber DRIVER app to work ALL DAY!!



## Lbdanny

I received a txt message early this morning, saying there was a network outage.. and sure enough... I can not get online (my app shuts down every time I try to open it.) 

Have tried shutting down the app, turning off the phone... waiting 5 minutes... starting up again.. NOTHING!!

THEN. I received a TXT message (late afternoon) saying all was well, and the network outage is all better......

AND I STILL CAN NOT GET MY PHONE APP TO WORK.....

I received a vague txt from Uber saying to "update my app" by "clicking the blue update button" .. but I do not know how to
do so. there is no "blue update" on my phone.

The closest thing is the "App Store" button... which says everything is up to date... (it should be.. *I* have not installed ANYTHING on this phone!!! it is an Iphone 5 that I bought ONLY to do Uber stuff on!!!! I have not even made a phone call with it!! let alone installed any other apps!.

Thursdays, when my 4 year old is in day care, is the only time I am able to
drive. The whole day was shot... and I did not get a single ride.

Mike Winters


----------



## Wishuwereme702

Does anyone have the website to re-download the Driver App? Mine has crashed and is INOP as well. I can't get it to work and I need to work. This is it for me, so anyone that can help with this please let me know. 

I've already sent UBER an email about this but just got the same email that their working with the engineering team to help fix this issue.


----------



## Uber Driver 007

Hard-close the Uber app by pressing your Home button twice quickly, then sliding up the Uber app. Put your iPhone in airplane mode. Open the Uber app (it should ask you to login instead of the usual 'Go Online'), enter your password and click login (even though your iPhone is in airplane mode.) It will say no internet connection found or something. Now take your phone out of airplane mode and login to your Uber app by entering your password again. Might fix the problem.


----------



## duggles

If you have a phone provided by Uber the Update Uber App is on the 2nd app page. Swipe right to that page and click Update Uber App app.


----------



## Ron-NJ

Im having problems since this morning still can't connect...Bad day for me...I hope they can fix this today


----------



## Wishuwereme702

Ron-NJ said:


> Im having problems since this morning still can't connect...Bad day for me...I hope they can fix this today


Does anyone have the UBER driver website to re download? I think by redownloading, might fix the problem. I just don't want to delete the APP without knowing I can put it back.

Thanks


----------



## Uber Driver 007

Anyone tried what I posted above?


----------



## Lbdanny

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Hard-close the Uber app by pressing your Home button twice quickly, then sliding up the Uber app. Put your iPhone in airplane mode. Open the Uber app (it should ask you to login instead of the usual 'Go Online'), enter your password and click login (even though your iPhone is in airplane mode.) It will say no internet connection found or something. Now take your phone out of airplane mode and login to your Uber app by entering your password again. Might fix the problem.


Hi Tried it.. same result.... the app flashes on, and then disapears.


----------



## Lbdanny

duggles said:


> If you have a phone provided by Uber the Update Uber App is on the 2nd app page. Swipe right to that page and click Update Uber App app.


Thank you for the info, but as I said in the original post, this is an Iphone 5 that I personally bought just for the Uber app. I returned my Uber issued phone last week, and at the same time THEY installed the app onto my new phone.

I wonder if other people who are using their own phones are having problems.... ??


----------



## Uber Driver 007

Lbdanny said:


> Hi Tried it.. same result.... the app flashes on, and then disapears.


Oh wow. It should stop flashing if a) you hard-closed the app and b) put your phone in airplane mode before re-opening the app. This has happened to me occasionally and doing what I posted has worked. Try adding an extra step. Do a hard phone reset by holding down the power and home buttons together for 15 seconds (after hard-closing the uber app, while the iPhone is in airplane mode.) then once your phone is back on, open the driver app while the phone is still in airplane mode....it should hopefully reset the uber driver app.


----------



## Ron-NJ

Same thing here..did not work


----------



## rtaatl

Judging by the responses, this outage was everywhere. We received an email regarding the outage here in Atlanta as well. 

Guess Karma is a beeyotch, uber..lol! I dont know


----------



## cheerose

Have you tried deleting the app... Restarting the phone & then downloading from http://t.uber.com/byodFL


----------



## Lbdanny

I have not tried uninstalling and re-installing the app yet, for two reasons:

1) I was told by UBER, that only they could install the driver app on a phone. (hence, the drive for an hour to a hotel, stand in line , and have them do it).

2) This is my first IPhone ... it is a very different animal from my AWESOME Samsung Galaxy Note 3! and I am worried if I screw it up, I will be waiting for the NEXT time Uber is installing the app on drives phones....

Mike


----------



## Lbdanny

.....and I tried the hard reboot as well... exact same results.  

Thanks for trying guys... I guess at this point, it is"wait for Uber to get back to me" .... or start looking at alternative services.....


----------



## mrsmc

duggles said:


> If you have a phone provided by Uber the Update Uber App is on the 2nd app page. Swipe right to that page and click Update Uber App app.


This seemed to work for me. Thanks! !


----------



## adamuberx

Lbdanny said:


> I have not tried uninstalling and re-installing the app yet, for two reasons:
> 
> 1) I was told by UBER, that only they could install the driver app on a phone. (hence, the drive for an hour to a hotel, stand in line , and have them do it).
> 
> 2) This is my first IPhone ... it is a very different animal from my AWESOME Samsung Galaxy Note 3! and I am worried if I screw it up, I will be waiting for the NEXT time Uber is installing the app on drives phones....
> 
> Mike


Im Having problems too and I just got the phone today, the app works, what doesnt work is when I try to go online to start driving, it says to turn on location services, but when I try to, its just greyed out and does not work at all or turn on.. I need this to work because I also leased a vehicle tbrough them and have to start making payments and need to start working.. if anyone can please help it is much appreciated..


----------



## adamuberx

My iphone is not working, I can not turn my location services on for some reason and it just stays grey.. I just got it today.. I tried turning the phone off and back on, no good. There is no instructions included except how to log on. But as of now I am unable to go online because the app wont work.. I am currently sitting in a lot because I drove to it thinking the app would just work right away.. and Uber doesnt have a customer service phone number to contact, or if they do, anyone know it?


----------



## LuLu

adamuberx said:


> My iphone is not working, I can not turn my location services on for some reason and it just stays grey.. I just got it today.. I tried turning the phone off and back on, no good. There is no instructions included except how to log on. But as of now I am unable to go online because the app wont work.. I am currently sitting in a lot because I drove to it thinking the app would just work right away.. and Uber doesnt have a customer service phone number to contact, or if they do, anyone know it?


Mine did that today also, I did try the airline mode trick, mentioned earlier and then reset network settings and good for now....tomorrow who knows. Love hate relationship w/ iPhone in general.


----------



## adamuberx

LuLu said:


> Mine did that today also, I did try the airline mode trick, mentioned earlier and then reset network settings and good for now....tomorrow who knows. Love hate relationship w/ iPhone in general.


What is the airplane mode and network reset trick?


----------



## LuLu

adamuberx said:


> What is the airplane mode and network reset trick?[/QUOTE read 007's posts above, top of this page. To reset, go to settings, general, reset, reset network settings. I also updated softwear to cover all bases.....fickle phones these are. Good luck.


----------



## LuLu

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Anyone tried what I posted above?


I did, it worked


----------



## Lbdanny

....and now it is day two...... and same problem.....


----------



## cheerose

Mike - The link I provided works... when I installed it on my regular phone and logged in... it recognized me as a driver. In fact, I got a "Welcome to Uber" email at that moment; my Uber iPhone should come tomorrow


----------



## LuLu

Lbdanny said:


> ....and now it is day two...... and same problem.....


Email Uber SD asap! Need new phone, sorry to hear.


----------



## Lbdanny

LuLu said:


> Email Uber SD asap! Need new phone, sorry to hear.


LOL.. well.. I have been emailing Uber.... and they keep saying the problem is fixed!!!! and all I have to do is update my phone using the buttons that are NOT ON MY PHONE!!!

.... but they were kind enough to txt me to tell me that because of the concerts and games.. it will be a very busy night!!!

..... just not for ME.... since I can not get their app to work.


----------



## Prismmonkey

The link Cheerose posted worked for me. You don't need to delete the driver app. Simply click the link, agree to install the app, and it will re-install the app with all your information saved.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Prismmonkey said:


> The link Cheerose posted worked for me. You don't need to delete the driver app. Simply click the link, agree to install the app, and it will re-install the app with all your information saved.


Going into airplane mode and using the Update App button worked for me. But, of course when I went to select a car, it is telling me that the car is not valid. Stupid me, I sent the new registration in early to avoid troubles, and several days after they receive it, I am grounded because it still has not been "reviewed". Never mind that the old registration has weeks left on it.

This is a "technology" company? I think not.


----------



## The Geek

Oc_DriverX said:


> This is a "technology" company? I think not.


Nope. They've become what they despise: a Bureaucracy worthy of the French.


----------



## Sacha

Hello. My girlfriend is a new uber driver and yesterday we started using the cellphone from uber. After the 3rd ride which was 1hour after beginning the shift the cellphone was lagging for finally just turning off and nothing else... Tried to open it or restarting it but nothing.. The cellphone is dead. Is anybody that happen to it too? Is there a app i can download on my own cellphone? Thank you


----------



## chi1cabby

The Geek said:


> Nope. They've become what they despise: a Bureaucracy worthy of the French.


Correction:
A kleptocracy worthy of the Yeltsin/Putin Era and a Bureaucracy worthy of the USSR.


----------



## Saman

My driver app is not working.please correct it


----------



## ScandaLeX

Saman said:


> My driver app is not working.please correct it


Suggestions have been posted throughout this thread. No one here can physically correct your issues. This is not Üboor support for real!!!


----------



## Uber Driver 007

Saman said:


> My driver app is not working.please correct it


Hi Saman !

Let me first thank you for being a valuable part of what makes Uber so special. It is because of hard-working partner-drivers just like yourself that allow our bosses to enjoy luxurious vacations with their family during this "most wonderful time of the year", while you drive and scrounge for pennies.

Whew! Anyway, moving on - Saman - I have looked over your account and I'm happy to report back that everything looks good. May I suggest uninstalling (deleting) the Uber Driver app and re-installing? Based on the minimal training we receive here at Uber, I'm positively certain this will fix all your problemos!

All the best. Uber ON!

- Malta Uberwala


----------

